# Look 695 (2012) BB issues : help



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks, 
I have been having issues with my BB being loose after about every 200km or so riding. 

I've brought the bike done so often to be tightened that finally they changed the entire BB. It's still under warranty. ( the cost of a new BB is scary!! ) 

Can anyone shed some light to this? Is this an inherent problem? 

Today, after about 300km over the last two weeks it's starting to be loose again...

By loose, I mean if you grab the crank arm, and try to push it in and out, there is some minute movement, when it's tight, there is no movement at all. It's pretty obvious and you don't need a keen sense of touch to feel the looseness. 

Advice? Suggestion? Observations? Comments? Experience? 
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Is the shop your taking it to a LOOK dealer? Either way, if it happens again have them contact us when its there so we can make sure they are taking care of it correctly.


----------

